# Strange levels again!



## allisonb (Jan 28, 2010)

Went to bed at 5.9 last night.  Woke at 6.1, not bad I thought.  Am now injecting 4 units of quick acting as soon as I get up, with no food, to keep my level stable, this has been working in the past week or so.  So did the same this morning.  Came to work, just checked BS again cos am about to inject for breakfast (which I'm doing half an hour before actually eating breakfast) and my BS is 11.9!  What!!!!  I give up, just when things seem to be going ok it all changes again.  Have now injected 15 units for the banana that I'm going to eat in half an hour (5:1 ratio) and 10 correction units so will see what happens.

Growth scan and clinic on Monday and a possible date for delivery....will let you know how I get on.

Allison x


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Jan 28, 2010)

how much long acting are u taking and when? maybe adjusting that would help to keep u more even between morning and eating breakfast? 
Im on 38 as soon as i get up then 16 at about twelve hours later but it seems to be working 12hrly i reckon im taking 20us more than pre pregnancy of lantus and 1.5 times more with my humalog depending on what i eat... cereal is 2 times more but maybe x3 if eating it within 4 hours of getting up and x2 with mash potatoes and fruit for some random reason lol
I am told from my consultant that its a common problem at this stage (im 32+4) for insulin requirements to increase a lot in the morning.... I hate eating in the morning now lol I get a little scared of my meter at that time of the day haha.
I wrote a post on the other thread last night about my growth scan yeserday was hoping for some feedback, im sure that u are nearly the same gestation as me, so put a post up when u have had ur scan and we can compare notes lol 
dont get too worried about ur high blood sugars tho, its not as if ur letting them run like that for long... the baby doc says that if u correct them quickly then its unlikely to affect baby at this point anyway  xxx


----------



## Twitchy (Jan 28, 2010)

Hiya...

wish I could offer a good solution, but am having similar difficulties!  At the mo everything seems very variable, if control is (somehow) flatish profiled overnight the breakfast ratio could be 'just' 5-6:1 without needing a pure corrective dose; if it's swung up (even without a hypo overnight) I will typically need an extra 12 units at some point between 4 - 6.30am plus a 6:1 ratio for any breakfast (hate eating in the am now - scary doses!!!!).  All other ratios throughout the day are typically 2:1.  My background is 45 u in 2 doses as opposed to 26 before pregnancy...some days this seems to work well.  Unfortunately because I happened to have a hypo the last time I was at clinic (was aware, self treated, etc etc etc, they just picked it up on the bloods they did & went a bit ape at me!!)  they are absolutely convince that the only reason my HbA1c is low is that I "must" be on too much insulin!!!  (OK, so I'll just not eat anything then shall I?!!!)  Grrr. The fact I've hardly put on any weight for the pregnancy at this stage, let alone all this excess insulin they tell me I'm having doesn't seem to have registered at all...!

Anyway, sorry, wondering off... hope the scan goes really well on monday!!

All the best,

Twitchy x


----------



## allisonb (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you guys.  I have tried changing my long acting but an increase means that I end up going too low mid afternoon.  Am currently on levemir, 22 units in a morning and 34 units at bed time.

I guess it's just things changing again.  The correction dose seemed to work and I was 4.9 before lunch which is better.  I don't enjoy eating first thing in the morning but I guess it might be worth having something small just to kick start everything and try and avoid a high.  I'm not too worried about baby, just frustrated that it's such a struggle.  We are about the same Lou, I'm 33+1.

Ax


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey, how did your scan go then allison? hope everything is fine  xx


----------



## allisonb (Feb 2, 2010)

Morning guys.  Scan was fine yesterday.  Baby is average size in ever way and bang on the middle of the range on the percentile graph (phew).  Blood pressure was up a little again (I'm sure it's being in the hospital that makes it go up!) so consultant increased my medication again.

Am booked in for a c.section on Wednesday 3rd March unless anything goes seriously wrong before then!  So, am now planning what I'd like to happen.  For example I've read somewhere that you can request the screen to be lowered at the point when they lift the baby out so I'm considering that, just want it to be as nice an experience as it can be really.

How are all of you other ladies with bumps?

Allison x


----------



## Emmal31 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey allison,

I'm glad that your scan went well yesterday and that baby is a good size! I bet you can't wait until it's all over now and can have your little one. I think it's a brilliant idea to start thinking about what you want when you have your c section ( i wish i'd know i'd end up having one). hope your well.

Emma x


----------



## Cate (Feb 2, 2010)

I had a section with Hannah in 2007 and will be having another 8 days after yours  March 11th for us!

You can write a decent birth plan for a section, mine went something like...

Spinal for pain relief.
Husband to be present.
Husband to accompany baby after birth to watch cleaning/weighing etc.
Husband to accompany baby to NICU/SCBU in the event that she needs to go there.
Vit K injection to be given.
Husband to do skin to skin contact as soon after the birth as possible (though this time I'm asking that I do it, if not possible then husband to do it again).
As planning to breastfeed, no bottles to be used.  If baby needs formula to regulate blood sugar then cup feed instead.
No dummies/soothers to be used.
Info about my pump - not to be detached from me at ANY TIME without consent.
Intend to self medicate (insulin etc) while in hospital, please allow and support me to do that (I didn't want a sliding scale drip, and didn't get one for delivery either!).
Intention to use a TENS machine post-op to control pain (fix pads either side of the scar, it really works!)
Wishes re visitors - I had no visitors on delivery day except DH, then parents & sister, then in laws and DH's sister.

Other things that you could include: choice of music during surgery, lowering lights at moment of birth, lowering of screen to see birth (or ask for a mirror so you can see the whole thing), whether you want your other half to tell you the sex/cut the cord/etc.

Hope that helps a bit - I think so long as you go in with an open mind and the view that so long as you get a healthy baby at the end of it all then that's OK then you'll be fine


----------



## Twitchy (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Allison,

Glad the scan went well! 

When we had our section with M in '07, the consultant was really nice - he checked my OH had his camera, memory card in, batteries ok etc etc!  Then as he lifted M out, he said one-two-three, they dropped the curtain & we have some amazing photos now of M half out, and being lifted away from me...slightly gorey & not for the faint hearted, but amazing to have nonetheless!! (Also v good for M-in-law wind up potential, putting them out on the mantelpiece, hehe!! ).  In fairness, ours was a section out of necessity due to the PE, the consultant knew I wasn't delighted with the idea & did what he could to make it a good experience - which it was.  (I won't go into the rest of the hospital stay, mind you!!).

We're 31 weeks now...my BP is starting to creep up & I feel perpetually knackered, so I'm waiting to see how far we get... eek.  Definitely panic nesting now - we're nowhere near ready!!!

Hope everyone is doing well... 

Twitchy x


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Feb 3, 2010)

Im glad ur scan went good , mine wasnt wat i expected last week to be honest! I hope the one next wednesday is a bit better! 
went for my antenatal day care (fetal heart monitoring) and clinic app today and the babys heart beat is fine etc, I however do not feel reassured in the slightest.
Im 33+3 today and to top things off with my little ones head measuring 2 1/2 weeks small for dates last week, I found out that I have lost weight this week!! 
I seemed to be the only person who thought this was a problem today! since baby is growing fine (except hr wee head and since im small she is gonna be too apparenly) 
I dunno wat to think, i shall just hope for the best next week at the next scan. I get my date next week as well so I hope everything turns out ok! 
sorry for hijacking the thread with my moaning and worrying I truly thought diabetics had to worry bout big babies not wee ones  x


----------



## Chrissie (Feb 3, 2010)

*strange levels again*

Hi guys

Congratulations Emma on your safe arrival i'm glad to hear your both ok!

I would have never have thought about any of those options available for C section! There just seems so much to have to think about!!

I hope that everything goes ok for you

Chrissie x


----------



## Twitchy (Feb 3, 2010)

xxlou_lxx said:


> Im glad ur scan went good ,
> I dunno wat to think, i shall just hope for the best next week at the next scan. I get my date next week as well so I hope everything turns out ok!
> sorry for hijacking the thread with my moaning and worrying I truly thought diabetics had to worry bout big babies not wee ones  x



Hey Lou, don't worry about "moaning" - I think we all need this place to vent!  Being a diabetic is enough of a challenge & frankly being a pregnant diabetic can be a real stress!!  It's good to share & even if the rest of us can't offer reassurance from direct experience we can at least sympathise! (however you spell that word!)  

Really hope your next scan is more reassuring - I sometimes think these growth charts are a real pain in the butt as they don't allow for the fact that we're not all built the same shape! 

All the best,

Twitchy x


----------



## allisonb (Feb 4, 2010)

xxlou_lxx said:


> Im glad ur scan went good , mine wasnt wat i expected last week to be honest! I hope the one next wednesday is a bit better!
> went for my antenatal day care (fetal heart monitoring) and clinic app today and the babys heart beat is fine etc, I however do not feel reassured in the slightest.
> Im 33+3 today and to top things off with my little ones head measuring 2 1/2 weeks small for dates last week, I found out that I have lost weight this week!!
> I seemed to be the only person who thought this was a problem today! since baby is growing fine (except hr wee head and since im small she is gonna be too apparenly)
> ...


Hey Lou.  You're not moaning stop apologising.  Like Twitchy says, it's flippin hard been diabetic, and it's hard been pregnant.  Both together....well!

I know it's hard but don't beat yourself up about everything.  You're doing the best you can for you and your baby.  My levels are all over the place again at the moment.  Up at 12 this morning for no obvious reason.  I've just had 60 units of quick acting for a prawn sarnie and a banana!

Least you'll get your date next week and you'll have something to focus on.  xxxx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Feb 5, 2010)

thanks guys, Im actually feeling a bit better than i was about it all on wednesday.
It dawned on me earlier that my chocolate craving has practically dissapeared since xmas replaced by one for nutri grain bars which i dnt feel the need to eat as much as the chocolate.lol so I am assuming that by cutting out the chocolate, i have lost a little bit of weight lol 
Also regarding the babys head and growth, I am chosing to believe that she is gonna be wee like her mum haha her abdo measures normal  but I think ill just be having a 6lb er like my sis had with her two. 
It was nice to be able to come on ere and have a good moan yeasterday lol but since it was my birthday today I thought adopting a more positive outlook would be better and it worked haha! 
so as u said allison i shall focus on the impending date of induction next week and will defo be back on here to share the results of my growth scan 
xx


----------



## Chrissie (Feb 5, 2010)

*strange levels again*

Hey Lou 
Glad to hear that your feeling better today & are more possitive!  Its good to be able to have a moan sometimes you just need to get it off your chest so don't appoligise. Good luck with your appointment next week! Keep us posted on how your doing.
Chrissie


----------

